# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Lucid dreaming offers nighttime adventures - Marist College The Circle

## Dream Guide Team

*Lucid dreaming offers nighttime adventures**Marist College The Circle*A person can do absolutely anything in a dream. This includes flying, having walls made of ice cream, or having a relationship with the hottest celebrity in Hollywood. However, only certain people have mastered the art of *lucid dreaming*, where a person *...***

----------

